# Red Parrot being a bully Help.



## cichlid minded (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a 10 gallon tank i know its pretty small to have these fish in it but here we go i have a 1 small red parrot 2 firemouth cichlids, 2 angel fish, 2 cory catfish, 1 red oscar they are all ranging from 1 1/2 inches to about 3 inches the red parrot being the biggest. Now the Red parrot is picking on all of the other fish could this be do to the size of the tank or he/she just being a bully. need help on this what can I do?


----------



## theBIGone2087 (Jan 26, 2009)

GET THEM OUT OF THAT TANK! 

Thats an awful lot of fish to have in just a 10 gallon buddy. ESPECIALLY that Oscar. I have a single oscar in a 75 gallon. Those suckers can get BIG. In my opinion the reason the red parrot is being so aggressive is because he is the biggest in such a small space. I had 2 tiger oscars in a 20 gallon at one point (before I got the 75) and the bigger of the two was the biggest bully, all the smaller guy did was hide. It was not a good situation. Best thing for you to do... is get a much larger tank!

hope this helps :thumb:

-Eric


----------



## cichlid minded (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks i figured i had to do that im looking to get a 55 gallon because I cant really afford anything bigger and i have limited space at home. thanks again


----------



## theBIGone2087 (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah no problem.
The 55 should do just fine. THe only concern I would have is with that Oscar. Those suckers can get pretty big. But you shouldnt have a whole lot more trouble once you get those guys in that nice 55!

You MIGHT want to consider just going with the 75. Its the same hight and length as the 55... just a little bit deeper. Just a thought :thumb:

-Eric


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm sorry, when I first read this post I thought it was a wind up. There is so much more that could possibly (will) go wrong other than the Oscar getting to big for this tank.

First issue is the tank size. Other than the corydoras, all the cichlids will grow too large for a 10 gallon tank. Even a 55 gallon tank will be too small to keep all these cichlids together, as it won't offer enough room for each adult cichlid to have it's own territory.

I do agree with *theBIGone2087*. If limited space is a problem, then a 75 gallon tank is much better option. When it comes to cichlids, floor space is often more important than total volume of a tank.

OK back to your cichlids. Next issue is your actual stock list. In the long term I believe your current stock list is not a workable one. I'm not familiar with a red parrot cichlid, but have a feeling this cichlid is the hybrid parrot cichlid. This "cichlid" can often be very aggressive and can terrorize tank mates to death. I believe the Angels will end up at the bottom of the pecking order, and really need to be removed as there is the real possibility of them being killed out right or more than likely dieing from prolonged stress.

Have you visited the library section here at C-F and seen the cookie cutter section? Here you will find some suggested stocking options for various sized tanks. It is always important to do some research before stocking a tank with cichlids. You want to make sure that various species are compatible with each other, and that your tank is a suitable size for the cichlid/s you wish to keep.

I do suggest keeping the 10 gallon tank. It will make a good hospital or quarentine tank down the line. For now I would look at doing some research, find out which cichlid/s you would like to keep and visit the appropriate forum here at C-F and seek the advice of forum members.


----------

